# Belgium Jupiter Pro League 14-15 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 10, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
14 Sep 19:00 RSC Anderlecht - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 1.42 4.65 7.50 +176 RSC Anderlecht - Yellow-Red KV Mechelen 
14 Sep 21:00 Sporting Lokeren - Cercle Brugge KSV 1.55 4.10 6.25 +176 Sporting Lokeren - Cercle Brugge KSV 
14 Sep 21:00 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - Royal Charleroi SC 2.15 3.40 3.40 +173 Oud-Heverlee Leuven - Royal Charleroi SC 
14 Sep 21:00 Club Brugge - Lierse SK 1.42 4.70 7.50 +176 Club Brugge - Lierse SK 
14 Sep 21:00 R Aec Mons - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 2.05 3.40 3.70 +175 R Aec Mons - KV RS Waasland-Beveren 
14 Sep 21:00 KV Kortrijk - KAA Gent 3.30 3.40 2.20 +168 KV Kortrijk - KAA Gent 
15 Sep 15:30 KV Oostende - Standard Liege 5.75 4.00 1.60 +176 KV Oostende - Standard Liege 
15 Sep 19:00 KRC Genk - SV Zulte Waregem 1.95 3.50 4.00 +175


----------

